# HELP! Am I ENTP or ENTJ?!



## Old Intern

60,000,000 people would have died - by now (or ten years from now). So then your question is not mechanical cause and effect, but moral? Tensions between countries would have taken place stemming from other issues. Maybe you are a student of history more than me. Japan had no cause for Pearl Harbor other than an outgrowth of Nazi propaganda? They didn't have their own interests? ----------- Paragraph problem PerC or my keyboard? anyway----------- ----------I think eventually the atomic bomb would have been discovered because nuclear power was something discover-able ---------- I thought you were going to say the Jewish state would not exist today and the on-going wars in the middle east would be quite different.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Old Intern said:


> 60,000,000 people would have died - by now (or ten years from now). So then your question is not mechanical cause and effect, but moral? Tensions between countries would have taken place stemming from other issues. Maybe you are a student of history more than me. Japan had no cause for Pearl Harbor other than an outgrowth of Nazi propaganda? They didn't have their own interests? ----------- Paragraph problem PerC or my keyboard? anyway----------- ----------I think eventually the atomic bomb would have been discovered because nuclear power was something discover-able ---------- I thought you were going to say the Jewish state would not exist today and the on-going wars in the middle east would be quite different.


60,000,000 people died. How many of them had the potential to do something great with their lives? How many of them were doctors, lawyers, artists, scientists, mathematicians, etc? How many breakthroughs in technology, science, art, economy, etc. were lost? Of course, tensions would have arisen. But maybe not as fast, or as intense as it did immediately after WWI with the Cold War. I don't think Japan would have attacked Pearl Harbor without the support of Germany. About the atomic bomb, I did say that it would not have been created YET.


----------



## Old Intern

@AlanMonTap Do you see how your answer is still like a morality question? A pondering about all the waste because of an evil person in history.

I'm not telling you this is a good or bad thing. These are questions with open ended answers of nothing specific.

Ti, is like building a mental architecture of cause and effect, to draw conclusions, even if you see many possible answers they are defined, mechanical ( for lack of a better word).

This is your Ni, is my guess. I think you may be INTJ. Maybe you don't like the idea of being labeled an introvert, or you think it means being shy or not standing up for yourself or some other association you view as negative - not true.

When I asked you about things you took charge of, you told me about how other people seem to view you, (tertiary Fi? - identity is not report of action).

If you are Te dom, you just do and organize in the world because it is the most natural way of being in the world, for you.

I wasn't trying to trap you or force any particular answer out of you.

You are young and you don't need to feel forced to be one thing or another. INTJ seems to be beneficial today more than ever and it doesn't have to mean you are a social lone wolf.

INTJ who is more sociable, near the line I/E ambivert behavior socially would explain why you seem to identify with Ne and Ni - in my opinion.

That's my two cents.


----------



## RobynC

I'm NTJ and I collect huge amounts of information


----------



## ruskiix

drmiller100 said:


> Ti and some sort of N are the easiest way to do math IMO.......... INTJ's can do applied math, but INTP are much better at theoretical math and calculus.


That's actually a really interesting theory. My ENFJ mom LOVES calculus. She took calculus classes in college for fun (she was an accounting major and worked as an auditor for the state). I would think Ni correlates with spatial skills quite a bit--abstract thinking seems tied to it.

edited to add: In grade school, on the academic team, I went to regionals in math and english composition, but only made it to state in composition. In high school I was great at geometry and spatial skills, and algebra. I struggled with calculus because I wanted to know why things worked before I could use them--I could see that as Ni-dom Ti-tert, vs. Ni aux and Ti inferior. I can't accept something until I know why and how, where ExFJs can.


----------



## ruskiix

AlanMonTap said:


> I think there's another issue to adress...
> I identify myself more as an Ne user, than an Ni one. Any thoughts?


Just for what it's worth: as an INFJ, Ne isn't something I feel I struggle with, but Ne doms annoy me. So, a question: if you're discussing an issue you want to understand, and you explain something, only to have the person bring up another factor without addressing what you just explained, does it make you stabby? Haha. I find Ne users and Ni users feel the other is missing the point. An Ni user sees factors as relevant in the overall picture, and Ne users seem to see those factors AS the overall picture.


----------



## AlanMonTap

@Old Intern

Really? INTJ? I had never even thought about it... 

Would you mind telling me more?


----------



## AlanMonTap

RobynC said:


> I'm NTJ and I collect huge amounts of information


So randomn... Haha.


----------



## ruskiix

AlanMonTap said:


> As I've said before, I do not identify with Ti, nor Fe.
> 
> For example, I always think about what could happen if I chose a certain path. I think about the chain of events of several imaginary scenarios. I often think about how life would be with socialism. Or how it would have been without Hitler, or without the asteroid that extinguished the dinosaurs. I think about the possibility of alien civilazation and it's correlation with ours. I think about how would it be if there was total globalization. I often think about the future of humanity or science. That kind of stuff.


I think ESTP is still possible with what you've said here. ESTPs don't use Ti like a more stereotypical INTP or something. It's more that you decide whether or not something makes sense, and look at the interactions of things. And if you're still in high school, Fe might not be obvious yet, but tertiary Fe seems to inform how you weigh logically grey areas. ExTPs are more likely to ask how something affects others, where ExTJs seem to look more at objective information and then their personal feelings and values to ultimately make a decision. Malcolm X's Fe is easy to see, I think--compare him to MLK, who was a likely ENFJ. Malcolm X's Fe isn't stereotypical, but you can see that both are affected by it--both were consumed by the experiences of people.


For ESTP vs. ENTP, I'd ask how you react in the moment to power plays. The ENTP 8 I knew would be a little disoriented by them--they threw him off for a bit, and my inferior Se REALLY irritated him. I can be a bit like Littlefinger or Varys when I'm with 8s, toying with them, and the ENTP 8 would become extremely uncomfortable with that. The ESTP I know (who believes he's an 8, I think he's likely 7w8) is much more skilled with Se information, so he doesn't really miss a beat--he keeps me in my place with Se, haha. I could imagine an ESTP 8 not recognizing their use of Se, because I think most descriptions of 8s can make it seem like your reaction to and use of Se information is entirely due to it. If others recognize you as a leader and seek you out for it, that to me says Se more than Ne. Just because ENTP 8s kind of look like ticking time-bombs. Se using 8s look more in control of themselves. Their awareness of how they're influencing others makes it easier to mitigate the intensity of an 8, I think.


Also: Ne vs Ni. Sense of humor. Ne is more goofball and zany and random. Ni seems to adore absurdity--things that highlight clashes in what makes sense. NPs and SJs seem to like poking people, provoking responses, and finding the results funny. They focus on what they can make happen in others. Ni seems to find it funnier to see examples of things that don't make any sense. My INTJ friend links things like this: 




LOL god.. that video.. I mean everyone SHOULD find that hilarious. But SPs and NJs seem to particularly have that kind of humor. The NJs seem to be more affected by it, out of the two. The more particular SP humor isn't something I know how to specify, but it is particular. Absurdity in reality and less in theory, I guess. More mundane situations with that absurity. NJs seem to like it taken to extremes. But like, my ESTP friend linked me a picture of a rioter from Baltimore holding up a package of toilet paper triumphantly. Same kind of absurdity, but he notices it more in everyday situations.


----------



## Old Intern

AlanMonTap said:


> @_Old Intern_
> 
> Really? INTJ? I had never even thought about it...
> 
> Would you mind telling me more?


I pretty much said my thoughts already, but I only know you from here and not real life. I was curious when you made comments about history and wondered if it would seem like you mimic teachers or have wild theories or whatnot if I pressed you further. What I gathered from your response seems similar to conversations I've had here with Ni doms, a kind of deep curiosity or pondering, with maybe an influence of tertiary Fi.

And if your Te is developed to strongly support Ni, it could seem like Ne, depending on descriptions you are looking at.

If you used Ne I would expect more wild theories or a mix and match of lateral thinking. Like I said, this is just one example, not like knowing you from life. You are going deeper and more sequential in your thinking, whereas I, looking at the same topic would be thinking about how several systems, Italy, Japan, Russia, and Germany - might have dealt with problems of that time if Hitler was not there.

My guess is that a Te dom would not be looking at this much, unless in a conversation with someone who is looking at what is going on in the world today, and they tie in something that comes to mind from "Ni storage". I think for ENTJ's Ni is like impressions and connections that stay inside the "camera", "unfilled" until they have a direct use for it. For ENTJ they store up mental food for future use and don't inspect it while taking it in. ?


----------



## AlanMonTap

Old Intern said:


> And if your Te is developed to strongly support Ni, it could seem like Ne.


Well, that could be...


----------



## AlanMonTap

@Ninjaws @drmiller100 @Old Intern

What do you think about this?


----------



## Ninjaws

AlanMonTap said:


> @Ninjaws @drmiller100 @Old Intern
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> View attachment 317266


Most of that has little to do with your type though. Every type can be dominant, arrogant and have bad manners.
In fact, to maximize succes I would recommend you tone those 'qualities' down a peg. People generally are not a fan of these things. If you want to be succesful you will need the support of others, so be polite, casual and unassuming. This will get you a long way in your career.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

AlanMonTap said:


> As I've said before, I do not identify with Ti, nor Fe.
> 
> For example, I always think about what could happen if I chose a certain path. I think about the chain of events of several imaginary scenarios. I often think about how life would be with socialism. Or how it would have been without Hitler, or without the asteroid that extinguished the dinosaurs. I think about the possibility of alien civilazation and it's correlation with ours. I think about how would it be if there was total globalization. I often think about the future of humanity or science. That kind of stuff.


That actually sounds really Ti/Ne to me, or it could also just be Ni. I'm not very good at describing my concepts, however, without providing every little detail, and neither is any ENTP I know of. We get excited and frustrated when other people don't share the same enthusiasm. Now, an NTJ might muse over the same stuff, but when Ni actually remembers to communicate it's concept, it communicates via Te, which is much more direct, and usually goes much smoother than Ne communication.

You could also consider INTJ because they'd get Ne pretty well, as dominant intuitive types, and they'd use Te obviously. They would also be dominant perceivers, so more like EPs in many ways than EJs.


----------



## Halcyon

AlanMonTap said:


> I'll adress the stereotypes first:
> 
> ENTP: I am one of the funniest people I know. As you just saw, I have a huge ego as well. I'm spontaneous. I love to annoy the shit out of people to see how they react. I'm cocky. I'm arrogant. I'm a troll. Extremely sarcastic. Consequentialist ("The end justifies the means"). I'm persuasive. Easily distracted. And I love to win. Lazy if uninterested. Selfish, but not in material matters, I don't know how to explain it. Not mean, but maybe insensitive. Only emotional when I allow myself to be (I can control it pretty well), like when I'm alone, or with my girlfriend. I cannot feel empathy. I would not say: "Oh, I understand you, I feel your pain, I'm sorry". I would say: "What can we do to fix the problem?"
> 
> ENTJ: I'm dominant. I'm possesive. I'm ambitious. I value success and hard work more than leisure, (I do play first and work later, though). I like to have control. I'm honest. I'm direct. I feel extremely powerful when I'm angry. I'm confident. I'm not scared about many things, but if I am, I don't show it and face whatever is ahead of me. I am very decisive, I don't like to leave my options open. I do need closure. I like to plan ahead. I know perfectly what I want in life. I think success is one of, if not the most important thing for me. I do believe there should be a sistem in which I approach things, but I do not like routine. I don't know if you understand that... I'm adaptable to change, but I prefer stability.


I think you're an ENTJ, if only because the way you type is very contained and linear rather than more scattered like it tends to be with ENTPs. However, I don't think you're an 8. It mind be one of your fixes but you seem like more of a core 3 to me. ^^;


----------



## Glory

Two morons; one plan, and a whole lot of backstabbing.


----------



## AlanMonTap

lookslikeiwin said:


> You could also consider INTJ because they'd get Ne pretty well, as dominant intuitive types, and they'd use Te obviously. They would also be dominant perceivers, so more like EPs in many ways than EJs.


What's your stand on me being an INTJ?


----------



## AlanMonTap

Halcyon said:


> I think you're an ENTJ, if only because the way you type is very contained and linear rather than more scattered like it tends to be with ENTPs. However, I don't think you're an 8. It mind be one of your fixes but you seem like more of a core 3 to me. ^^;


I guess I'll do the Enneagram test once again.


----------



## Halcyon

AlanMonTap said:


> I guess I'll do the Enneagram test once again.


I wouldn't rely on online tests really, because they often determine your result based on stereotypes and not the true essence of a type. I would say the best thing to do is just to read about each type you're considering if you can. PerC has great resources for that. ^^


----------



## AlanMonTap

Old Intern said:


> INTJ who is more sociable, near the line I/E ambivert behavior socially would explain why you seem to identify with Ne and Ni - in my opinion.


Do you think this could support your theory?


----------



## Old Intern

@AlanMonTap your artwork shows up quite small on that last post, clicking it doesn't help much.

I don't know what tests you are taking. But I think, even when you are young, if you are Te dom you are naturally engaged with forcing order into the outside world, the nature of what Te does. And if you are Ne dom, when you are young, you have some frustration about wanting to be spontaneous, but knowing the world values order and commitment.

So my explanation for your debate about which one, is that you are neither, but may well be NT. Your other graphic with the blue bars also looks like an indicator of INTJ to me (dominant but not spontaneous, not particularly frugal, not on the far end of leading groups or organizations, while seeming not to struggle with self discipline much). I saw nothing that made me guess for INTP.

With being young, you shouldn't let any of these tests or theories limit you though. Self awareness is good but it should be freeing and not about conforming to a type. There is no ideal type. being honest with yourself is what is important, and knowing life is full of choices, saying yes or no to some things so you can say yes or no to others.

I did get from the above link that you may be close to the line on I/E P/J just like me.
As a kid, I was told I never was thinking about what I was doing, and always had my head in the clouds. I considered myself an introvert (didn't have a name for it but knew I wasn't shy ) but was occasionally frustrated when I wanted to be more involved in groups. My involvement desire was inspired by wanting to be participating in some things, without wanting to adopt the values or interests, of those around me - long term. Later in life I learned better communication skills so that I had more freedom. 

So until I had a kind of moment of truth, doing something about lost opportunities - maybe I wouldn't feel like I fit a type either, until I made my choice of the tertiary, - Fe as a solution. The in the moment assessment of my social environment is how I describe my Fe, and you seem to be choosing identity and values as a tertiary, where I would expect an ENTJ to be unflinchingly utilitarian (Se).


----------



## AlanMonTap

Old Intern said:


> You seem to be choosing identity and values as a tertiary, where I would expect an ENTJ to be unflinchingly utilitarian (Se).


So INTJ is your say?

I myself was extremely introverted in my junior high years (since the outbreak of puberty). I felt uncomfortable at parties, didn't socialize at all outside of school. I barely got out of my house. Even on the holidays, I prefered to stay inside and play videogames. It was not until high school that I "started" being extroverted. I've been a natural leader always, but only when I think it's necessary.


----------



## Old Intern

*With only knowing you from this thread, that is my guess.* One way to look at it might be, in adult life would you rather research, and build a prototype, make a blueprint, and put people you trust into management positions -or- Do administration as its own end, for money and status as the primary reward, leading a large or medium sized organization based on what your training or MBA prepares you for, *but* doing mostly administration tasks, meetings and charts.

That might be an exaggeration but that is how I look at it. ENTP's and ESTP's like to make things happen or spot the new ventures. (I don't know much about ESTJ's or ISTJ's, personally). INTJ's want to be a mastermind for something they believe in, or prove themselves in some specific arena. INTP's love thinking and imagining but want a place in the world where they can have autonomy and be rewarded for being an expert with opportunity to share insights in some way (they love learning as its own end, not compelled to find truth or measure results as much).

These are over-simplifications but you can see how thinkers might do similar activities, while what they hope to get from it is different.


----------



## planetanarchy

Welcome! I thought I was an entp in highschool or something. that was 15-17 years ago


----------



## AlanMonTap

planetanarchy said:


> Welcome! I thought I was an entp in highschool or something. that was 15-17 years ago


Thanks. And how did you know your true type?


----------



## planetanarchy

AlanMonTap said:


> Thanks. And ho did you know your true type?


 In highschool some economics teacher gave us a short quiz with descriptions, I don't even remember exactly what I tested then but for some reason "entp" sounded like I what I remembered. I took more tests later in life as well as got typed by two pros (one was actually a shrink from physical rehab when I was around 25, he did not tell me the results but included it in the records and some interesting notes about how I handled some trouble makers in the rehab program [would have made a great reality tv show, lol]). I fit the type stereotypically, lots of things really. I hold a firm belief that no one should be firmly typing themselves before reaching mid 20's since they are still learning and developing. Until then, I did not take MBTI too seriously.


----------



## drmiller100

planetanarchy said:


> I hold a firm belief that no one should be firmly typing themselves before reaching mid 20's since they are still learning and developing. Until then, I did not take MBTI too seriously.


yeah, a fair amount of truth to that. The imperialistic stage of development looks a lot like Fi to me, and I get confused, and the third function starts showing up more obviously in mid 20's.


----------



## AlanMonTap

This is the first test I've done that focuses strictly on functions. This is what I got...
Notice that Ti is a bit more developed than Te.



extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.8)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.5)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************* (25)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************** (34.8)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.7)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************************** (39.1)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********* (9.6)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.7)
excellent use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Intuiting (Ni): Transforming with a meta-perspective. Withdrawing from the world and focusing your mind to receive an insight or realization. Checking if synergy results. Trying out a realization to transform things.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Thinking (Te): Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENTJ, or ISFP


----------



## Old Intern

Well, this is just my opinion/observation from what I believe about other people I've talked to at PerC with a similar overlap (pattern).

People who insist they do Fi and Ti equally, are actually Fi users. Sometimes people don't want to hear this because of an NT culture on internet forums or the mistaken idea that feeling functions are about emotionalism.

Fi is about evaluative thinking and holding yourself and maybe others to a personal ideal, having internal standards.
Having the internal standard of being intelligent and well informed and careful or thorough, and spending a lot of time in your head to make sure you are doing things "right" or looking at things clearly, as a standard of being a good or respectable person - is not Ti.

Having a high IQ and wanting other people to know this or respect you for what you know is also not Ti. This is all fine and dandy, just not what Ti is.

Ti is the tendency to be impersonal, and wanting to be clear on understanding of systems, causes and effects within a context. The Ti user loves and needs the doing of this mental sorting and clarifying which is different than" thinking or thinker" being part of an identity or value system.
------------------
So you could cancel Ti from the picture, dramatic drop on Fe also indicates a strong presence of Fi.


----------



## TimeWillTell

My generic answer to that : 

ENTP / ENTJ => Ideas / Facts-based analysis


----------



## miranda1

AlanMonTap said:


> This is the first test I've done that focuses strictly on functions. This is what I got...
> Notice that Ti is a bit more developed than Te.
> 
> 
> 
> extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.8)
> average use
> introverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.5)
> average use
> extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************* (25)
> average use
> introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************** (34.8)
> good use
> extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.7)
> good use
> introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************************** (39.1)
> excellent use
> extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********* (9.6)
> unused
> introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.7)
> excellent use
> 
> Summary Analysis of Profile
> By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ
> 
> Lead (Dominant) Process
> Introverted Intuiting (Ni): Transforming with a meta-perspective. Withdrawing from the world and focusing your mind to receive an insight or realization. Checking if synergy results. Trying out a realization to transform things.
> 
> Support (Auxilliary) Process
> Extraverted Thinking (Te): Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.
> 
> If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENTJ, or ISFP



These look like results of a mixed type : lots of balanced out functions. I say if you relate equally to ENTJ and ENTP then you're a ENTX in-between type. This is possible (http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/472370-mixed-types-exist.html). They are not even that rare from observation (maybe 4-8%?), even in this forum.

Have you watched videos from ENTJ or ENTP people ? That could help decide too.

ENTJ





ENTP





Maybe you should watch videos from people of all types too (ESTP, ISFP, INTJ etc), you would get a full understanding of the typing thing.


----------



## aliceinbrc

With respect to the others who have commented above, I would discourage you from typing yourself by looking at descriptions of cognitive functions. MBTI is structured around a person's preference within four dichotomies (introverted vs. extroverted, thinking vs. feeling, etc.) The MBTI test gives you scenarios where (supposedly) a dichotomy is presented in juxtaposition, and the testee chooses their preference resulting in a "point" being awarded. This is how you can register as an ENTX.

In the cognitive function realm, an ENTJ is Te-Ni-Se-Fi, whereas an ENTP is Ne-Ti-Fe-Si. In other words, these types have four completely different functions and they're in a completely different order. Thus, it is impossible to vascillate on the P/J letter.

Furthermore, descriptions of cognitive functions are often confusing because perceiving and judging functions influence each other so much making each very hard to consider in isolation. Introverted thinking in an ENTP (Ne-Ti) does not look like introverted thinking in an ESTP (Se-Ti) because the worlds in which the function is operating (abstract Ne vs. concrete Se) are vastly different.

If you're really interested in learning your type through cognitive functions, there is a lot of good stuff you can read (also a lot of crap, but ah well). Just expect to struggle with it for a while. It is complex and nuanced.


----------



## KingAndrew

I would need more detail about what you think your functions are to really determine if you're ENTP or ENTJ. From what you've said so far, I would say you're ENTP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

aliceinbrc said:


> With respect to the others who have commented above, I would <insert interesting perspective>


Such a healthy ENTP discourse pattern.
I start to love your mind mate => Fe overkill


----------



## aliceinbrc

WikiRevolution said:


> Such a healthy ENTP discourse pattern.
> I start to love your mind mate => Fe overkill


Haha! I'll take it.


----------



## AlanMonTap

KingAndrew said:


> I would need more detail about what you think your functions are to really determine if you're ENTP or ENTJ. From what you've said so far, I would say you're ENTP.


I did identify myself as an ENTP before PerC. But now that I've learned and studied about the functions (Which I hadn't done before joining this forum), I would say I am an ENTJ/INTJ.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Old Intern said:


> Well, this is just my opinion/observation from what I believe about other people I've talked to at PerC with a similar overlap (pattern).
> 
> People who insist they do Fi and Ti equally, are actually Fi users. Sometimes people don't want to hear this because of an NT culture on internet forums or the mistaken idea that feeling functions are about emotionalism.
> 
> Fi is about evaluative thinking and holding yourself and maybe others to a personal ideal, having internal standards.
> Having the internal standard of being intelligent and well informed and careful or thorough, and spending a lot of time in your head to make sure you are doing things "right" or looking at things clearly, as a standard of being a good or respectable person - is not Ti.
> 
> Having a high IQ and wanting other people to know this or respect you for what you know is also not Ti. This is all fine and dandy, just not what Ti is.
> 
> Ti is the tendency to be impersonal, and wanting to be clear on understanding of systems, causes and effects within a context. The Ti user loves and needs the doing of this mental sorting and clarifying which is different than" thinking or thinker" being part of an identity or value system.
> ------------------
> So you could cancel Ti from the picture, dramatic drop on Fe also indicates a strong presence of Fi.


Then yes... According to what you've said about Ti, I'm a Te user, no question about it... My Fi preference is obvious. 
I guess I'll have to keep learning to decide between ENTJ and INTJ.

Thanks...


----------



## KingAndrew

AlanMonTap said:


> I did identify myself as an ENTP before PerC. But now that I've learned and studied about the functions (Which I hadn't done before joining this forum), I would say I am an ENTJ/INTJ.
> 
> Yet, I do share


Now you're in the same boat as me. I originally started INTP/ENTP, now after learning the functions, I'm INTJ/ENTJ.


----------



## AlanMonTap

KingAndrew said:


> Now you're in the same boat as me. I originally started INTP/ENTP, now after learning the functions, I'm INTJ/ENTJ.


And how is it coming along?


----------



## AlanMonTap

@Old Intern

Now that I'm sure I know my 4 functions (Ni, Te, Fi, Se), how do I find their hierarchy?
In other words, how do I tell if I'm INTJ or ENTJ?


----------

